# USA/Canada Sponsored Jobs? : Biometric Security / ITIL Service Management



## danstewartuk (Sep 14, 2012)

First post so please be gentle!

Considering a move to US or Canada, although I would likely need to be sponsored. I have a very strong employment background, which is as a result of shunning University in favour of experience.

I almost moved to California this time last year with my current US employer, but unfortunately the company did not win the piece of business I had been tagged to Project and then Service Manage.

Wondered if anyone was aware of demand for these kind of skills in these territories?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

danstewartuk said:


> First post so please be gentle!
> 
> Considering a move to US or Canada, although I would likely need to be sponsored. I have a very strong employment background, which is as a result of shunning University in favour of experience.
> 
> ...


This is a niche industry and networking is probably your only option. Your lack of academic education may be an issue.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

danstewartuk said:


> First post so please be gentle!
> 
> Considering a move to US or Canada, although I would likely need to be sponsored. I have a very strong employment background, which is as a result of shunning University in favour of experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Does your US employer have operations in Canada? If not, networking, cold calling and applying to job openings are your best shot.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

